# Stove-Top Coil for Dabs on the Go!



## BMWEATER (May 22, 2016)

So I always wanted to build something nicer to use for dabing (what I call using bho, shatter, wax, butter) all the concentrates basically. Something I could take with me to use discrete and powerfully. So here it is:

Stove Top Coil which I wound myself (I used this over a sick because it allows you to put more concentrate)


I'm using a Eleaf 50 watt, but I also use it on a K100 empire clone....basically you can use what you prefer




Here is what it looks like with a little concentrate on it. I roll them up in little balls, keep them in a tiny pill case. Anytime I need them pop one on the stove and boom you have a big hit! Super fast and if you want to discretely.



Here's where a lot of people have issues, many of which I have thwarted. When you use the stove top coil since it doesn't have a wick you need to make sure the wattage is high enough to melt the product but not so high that it burns it. 
There are two spectrums: One spectrum is when you keep the wattage so low that the concentrate only burns about 60% of the way and leaves this goopy leftover. The lower the temp the better the flavor but the more waste aka goop. The other spectrum uses higher temps that produce stronger hits, and bigger coughs-- the trade off is less favor and very easy to get that burnt flavor. So I use mine between 10.0-11.5 depending on what I'm using





Hope this was helpful let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## gb123 (May 27, 2016)

A reg made coil works better for dabs I found. Just make it with a narrow (1/16th drill bit) opening and at least 9 wraps of 26 gauge wire.
cheers


----------



## BMWEATER (May 27, 2016)

gb123 said:


> A reg made coil works better for dabs I found. Just make it with a narrow (1/16th drill bit) opening and at least 9 wraps of 26 gauge wire.
> cheers



Do you leave it open in the middle? Or do you use a wick


----------



## gb123 (May 27, 2016)

open 

it's what ever you like. You have to try many things. Its not for everyone thats for sure.


----------



## BMWEATER (May 27, 2016)

gb123 said:


> open
> 
> it's what ever you like. You have to try many things. Its not for everyone thats for sure.



I'll try it tonight ! Thanks for the idea


----------



## gb123 (May 27, 2016)

anywhere from 6 to 10 watts @ 3.9 volts, but its all variable. The smaller coil holds the oil longer....


----------



## BMWEATER (May 29, 2016)

gb123 said:


> anywhere from 6 to 10 watts @ 3.9 volts, but its all variable. The smaller coil holds the oil longer....



I was just going to ask what wattage you use! Thanks


----------



## DemonTrich (May 31, 2016)

I'm still rocking my power pen from 2 yrs ago. Sucks ass, but works when I'm out and not at home with my rig. It would be nice if ppl who build these, sold them o the masses. I don't have alot of spare time to tinker with things any more. Full time dad, full time grower, and I get 4 hrs sleep a night for the last 3 yrs.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 1, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I'm still rocking my power pen from 2 yrs ago. Sucks ass, but works when I'm out and not at home with my rig. It would be nice if ppl who build these, sold them o the masses. I don't have alot of spare time to tinker with things any more. Full time dad, full time grower, and I get 4 hrs sleep a night for the last 3 yrs.



I was the same way, then it took me about 3/4 hours of reading and watching YouTube videos to piece it all together. Basically here is what you need:

A rebuildable RDA -- they sell theme everywhere online from $5 to $55 

Battery- you can use the ego pen you have as long as you make sure that the RDA you buy is the same screw size as your battery. It's pretty easy almost all them are with 510 or another size. 

Once you get those two parts done then you just start making your "coil" wrap and as you can see from this thread there's a bunch of designs--basically keep it under 4 wraps or circles total ans make any shape or design you want to hold your concentrate. 

Then screw in your newly made coil, place your dab on it and puff away!


----------



## blowingupjake (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm trying this tonight!!

So tired of getting the stink-eye every time I pull out my rig and torch... "That looks gross. It looks like you are doing drugs." In the words of my amazing spouse. 
Keep her happy, keep me medicated. 

I repeat: I'm wrapping one of these tonight! Lol. 

Stay hazed,
Jake


----------



## BMWEATER (Aug 26, 2016)

Let us know how it came out! 



blowingupjake said:


> I'm trying this tonight!!
> 
> So tired of getting the stink-eye every time I pull out my rig and torch... "That looks gross. It looks like you are doing drugs." In the words of my amazing spouse.
> Keep her happy, keep me medicated.
> ...


----------

